# OO way to solve a virtual cube with up to 10 macros (algs)?



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 21, 2022)

so there is this game on steam: sophie's cubes that let's you program up to 10 macros (algs)

what do you guys think: what would be the OO way to program the macros?









Sophie's Cubes on Steam


Create, scramble, and solve puzzle/magic cubes.




store.steampowered.com


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 21, 2022)

Since I use COLL, I personally would probably set each EPLL to a macro. If you don't know COLL, you could set a macro to be an adj swap PLL and a diag swap PLL. This could make every PLL be possible to complete in 8 keyboard clicks (2 + 1 + 2 +1 +2, each 2 is the max amount of auf turns).

If you were to go that route, you'd have 4 macros left. Personally, I would probably use these macros on move heavy F2L cases, such as triple sexy. You could opt to assign these to be 4 out of the 7 OCLL algs, or you could just assign two to be sune and anti sune. While it might seem strange to assign sune and anti sune to be macros, as they're fast algs, you could complete every OCLL in just 2 or 3 macros + AUF. 

Not sure if this is optimal, but seems interesting. If you try this, let me know how it ends up working.


----------

